# Is this normal?



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Today I turned on the tv and by chance it was on a French news program

Luna went off! She has never been so happy in her life. Zooming around her cage, doing budgie chattering and chirping nonstop.

I haven't seen her so animated in the 5 weeks I have had her.

Is it normal for a budgie to love the French language/French people over all else?

Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Every budgie has unique likes and dislikes. Perhaps she likes the cadence of the language.
Many members will play different types of music for their budgies to determine which music each of their birds enjoy the most.
Luna's actions/reactions are perfectly normal for her. That does not mean all budgies will prefer French over other languages.*


----------

